# Dodo juice future armour



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*DODO JUICE FUTURE ARMOUR - £3.95 RRP, 30ml; £12.95 RRP, 500ml*

Future Armour is a wet/dry spray sealant, used either like an 'aqua wax' or instead of a regular wax or sealant. Chalk-free, it can be used on all trim, side glass and metal components as well as paintwork - wet or dry. Similar in concept to the popular (and very good) Gyeon Wetcoat.

FA is very durable with great beading and sheeting, although we recommend it is levelled/buffed thoroughly with a soft cloth at application because it is so strong in formulation terms. As a pro detailer who trialled the product said: 'Now you can protect an entire car for under 99p as I only used about 20ml of the bottle.'

As the name suggests, this nano-derived technology has one foot in the future. Red Mist and Supernatural Acrylic Spritz will always have fans, but this is very special and gives detailers a third option for less money (with potentially even more performance).



















Here's a real world shot taken by Mrhugobrown after a recent downpour:










And here's a sheeting video taken by Hrhugobrown:


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

That looks good. I'm tempted!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm liking that. :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Nice beading


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ordered


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Nice beading


Tis thanks :thumb: , I can tell you truthfully that this was from one "light" dry application of FA to my roof ... And a Scottish down pour too of course lol 
It is a truly remarkable new product and that's no bull :argie:
Here's a bead shot from the Rinse before pre wash a week after application


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Really tempted


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

BenEarles said:


> Really tempted


Me 2 lol It's the bead's :argie: :lol:


----------

